# Restoration Help Please?



## velofreak

Hello all, this is my first post. I would very much like to get into restoring bicycles. Attached is a photograph of my first purchase on ebay. I'm buying it for a whopping .99 cents. Can anyone tell me more about this bike, as well as some tips on where to begin. I know it's a Tyler Bicycle made in Poland I think. Also is there a website to purchase parts, paint and things of that nature?


----------



## militarymonark

well it seems that the paint is in great shape and I'd just clean it up. Its always best to leave the original paint if its in good shape. It's only original once. Clean up the chrome with brasso and a steel wool and you'll have a nice bike worth showing and def riding


----------



## kunzog

I agree with Militarymonark, just clean and polish and maybe new tires and tubes. I used to sell Tylers in the 70's. They were kind of like Volkswagens, low cost, mass produced with a flashy paint job. You will have a hard time finding any Tyler made parts but no worry any bicycle shop will have parts that will work.  The following website has a lot of good Repair information.
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/index.html


----------

